# ESOX bought a new Ranger today!!!! Check it out.



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, I introduced Pat to LSC on Sunday. Some of that water around Munro raised his eyebrows. Hell, 2' in sand is a luxury after fishing around oysterbars :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Hell, 2' in sand is a luxury after fishing around oysterbars


My wife was asking how many trips before the skeg on the new rig is polished like a mirror.
She wants one ride before the "customization" begins. :lol:

I may invest in a keel guard. 
This whole glass thing is new to me. No more banging off the rip-rap to retrieve an errant cast.:yikes:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

congrats on the new ride, mines 10 years old And I still love her


----------



## MuskieShowdown (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice rig, get a hog.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

WOW! whatta nice rig, Paul--that's one beautiful ride I can't wait to get 'er slimed this fall!---Hey, Maggie just had an idea---why don't you bring 'er North next week and we''ll show you some Portage and Big Platte smallies and wallies--CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW "SPARKLE BOAT,Y'ALL"


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Portage and Platte, great scenery, but the fishing is much better down here in the grey air. Watch those sparkle boat comments, it your pimped out low flying jet Lund that made my old Starleak feel like 2 dollar Sally. :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ramlund man said:


> why don't you bring 'er North next week and we''ll show you some Portage and Big Platte smallies and wallies--


Better get ready for another Schmidt bite :lol:

Get that Honda fixed yet? Heard you were making s'mores :SHOCKED:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Get that Honda fixed yet? Heard you were making s'mores


S'mores, LMAO

Tom should be on the road about now on his way to Onekema for a few weeks so I will answer for him. Yes he is all set, he is towing the boat with him. Honda and the dealer made good, they got it turned around and back in the water in about two weeks, I believe it didn't cost Tom a dime.


----------



## javelin (Sep 17, 2005)

There is no going back now (unless you want that Ranger 620 Paul), ESOX came and picked up his new Ranger 1860 Angler today. Things went without a hitch (except him extracting $90 out of my paycheck in the form of new hats, and a hydraulic butt seat post). 

Ralph "SHOEMAN" accompanied ESOX and we had some laughs. As you can see in the picture SHOEMAN has warmed up some to the idea of towing around a "sparkly" boat, as that is his truck towing Pauls new Ranger. Don't worry Ralph, once you see how much the ladies like the sparkles you will be back to see me for one of those "ugly" boats as well. Don't worry, the fish like the sparkles to, they practically jump in the boat. :lol:

See you on the water boys!!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice! Whats powering that bad boy? Dont forget to show shamey what a real boat is.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> Nice! Whats powering that bad boy? Dont forget to show shamey what a real boat is.


I talked to Paul the other day. It's got a Yamaha 150 4-S. Nice rig!

John


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Very nice, have a ball with it.:coolgleam


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We took her maiden voyage last night on a wind blown St. Clair and started the break in period. We got the first hour (2000 RPM and less) in and about half the second hour (No full throttle, but get her up on plane and just keep her there) All I can say is WOW. That mill is so quiet you can talk in conversational tones while up on step. She was running high and dry, with no kidney belt needed, I think it was 26-28 mph into the 15 - 25 MPH wind and 1 1/2 - 2' seas at the 3100- 3200 RPM's needed to stay on plane. She won't be the fastest thing out there, but she will certainly get me around, especially with the ride allowing me to run faster than I ever could in those confused St Clair waves.
I can't wait for this weekend to get the break in completed and see what this baby will really do WOT.
I am really amazed by the ride, and it performs as Scott said it would. This is the smoothest riding under 20' boat I recall ever being on, and that includes some darn nice hulls. With all the storage,the smooth ride, the great layout of the boat and the fantastic mill, I am looking forward to fall fishing like never before.
With the full windshield installed to keep the fish flies out of your eyes and the November winds off your face, This will be a really, really nice small and economical to run boat for a big water fishermen. I am still in shock, I can't believe it's mine, especially after a lifetime of beating myself to death in tin boats..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice meeting you, Scott!

Small world... Now get out of my numbers...LOL
Not to sound like an ad for Wonderland, but I'm very impressed with your facility. Any service and/or purchase of the Yamaha line will be directed toward you. Dealers with even a weak understanding of basic mechanics are a rare find :lol:

As for the boat, I'm also impressed. Pretty dry ride on the "Schmidt Bite" and quite smooth for a glittering ironing board with wings. Might have to consider one of their Bay Boats if there's ever a new one in the budget. 

Oh, and thanks for the visor! And chicks do dig the glitter. Never even made it to the water and one invited herself at the gas station


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I know how you feel. When I got my Ranger (bass boat 360 V) in 89 I could not describe the feeling. Tight lines.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

You might want these guys to test out that new boat for you. 

http://www.toughboats.com/video.cfm?fullscreen=1&filename=Toughboats_BubbaCRevLegal


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

So now the fun of trying to come up with a name. 

When you do, you need a graphic for that bad boy. I've got ya covered. 

John


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nothin' wrong with "ESOX" .......


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

sfw1960 said:


> Nothin' wrong with "ESOX" .......


Darn Skippy Robert.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

You da man, Paul! Congrats on the sweet rig. Best wishes for good fishing days ahead. I have college tuition x 2 before a new boat gets added to the wish list....


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i never thought the day would come! what did you do with the TINNY!??? i almost wanna cry. but then again that is one sweet looking rig!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Tin boats going on the block. Motor is great, hull needs a lot of TLC. Want to make an offer/?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ooh no i just pu tmine in the water today. no leaks and it ran im good lol!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats great Chad, did you get the time to chase the skunk out her yet?


----------



## woodchuck71 (Sep 9, 2006)

You need some cutting boards to go with new boat I have a poop load at work let me know if you want a couple?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

still got the skunk unless oyu count the lil orange fish on the kids snoopy pole??  gonna try to release the skunk tomorrow afternoon if i can


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We chased the skunk out of mine over the weekend. So far, we got bucketmouth, smallie, pike and muskie out of the way. I usually don't target waldo or yellowbellies till fall.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.toughboats.com/video.cfm?fullscreen=1&filename=Toughboats_BubbaCRevLegal


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I may invest in a keel guard.


FIJI,
Do you recall this statement from earlier in the thread?

Something tells me that that portion of the test is yet to come. He just hasn't had time to get the keel guard yet. :lol::lol:

John


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

of ALL those HUNDREDS of leaky roofs in the metro area that will now never get fixed :sad:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The time has come to drill some holes in the boat and install some Berts Track. I can't get a backer plate on there due to the foam filled gunnels. Not wanting to harrass Scott with my silly assed questions,I Emailed Ranger for a little technical assistance, and they called me in about 15 minutes, a real person who knew exactly what I was talking about, what to do about it, and spoke English! Unbelieveable service in this day and age.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

ESOX said:


> The time has come to drill some holes in the boat and install some Berts Track. I can't get a backer plate on there due to the foam filled gunnels. Not wanting to harrass Scott with my silly assed questions,I Emailed Ranger for a little technical assistance, and they called me in about 15 minutes, a real person who knew exactly what I was talking about, what to do about it, and spoke English! Unbelieveable service in this day and age.


Yeah Esox, that is the first thing I realized when I bought my Ranger, Real People that care. I had a Question on adding additional Electronics and had a guy call me back within 30 minutes of placing a call.

Be prepared when you fill out your survey on the Boat and the purchase experience. If something is on the survey that is neutral or negative they will be call you ASAP. 
Nice boat and good luck.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Well, so far I have installed the Bert's tracks on the rear casting deck, put another GPS at the console so I can run the GPS and sounders both on full screen mode, installed some OEM rails Scott ordered for me along the cockpit. Today I half installed a Jensen MSR2007 stereo that is Ipod and Sirius ready. Next stop, back to Wonderland West to get the walk through windshield installed, and maybe even a remote controlled 8 HP Yammi kicker. When it comes back home I will figure out where to mount the antennae and complete the strereo installation. Almost done..........till I figure out something else I absolutely need. :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sounds NICE Paul - how 'bout you take a few close - ups of the setups you got so we can see???
Unlikely you'll be takin' me out for a ride to see it in action first hand....

:lol: :evilsmile :yikes: :evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll post some pics as soon as the walk through is on Robert. She will look like a totally different boat by then. 



> Unlikely you'll be takin' me out for a ride to see it in action first hand...


Actually, that would be really cool Robert. DO they allow you on this side of the state? I know the fishing sucks on your side...........:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

it *WILL* be a different boat with a walk thru glass on her.
No more cold slaps in the face!
:evilsmile
Actually the fishing r0X for some species over here , Salmon (& other cold water fish) are off the hook - but I don't give a rats @sz$ about those stinky bass turds [Salmon] , I caught so many & busted up so much gear when I was a kid it wasn't funny.
I can hardly wait until Stein _finally_ gets burned out on it!
:lol:
You guys sure are spoiled with eater sized eyeballs - 



but I don't see too many of the pigs we spank in the dark come cold water time , from your side of the mitt.



Speaking of Stein , look in his gallery at all the dozens of pigs he's whacked over the years.... :corkysm55

Money's been tight as hell for a while now - but I do go out & play on rare occasion...
Kirk was always egging me on to take a trip over , but that damn job always keeps calling me back.... I need a GOOD lottery ticket to have an "extended" leave I guess.
:evilsmile

If you have an open seat sometime - I'd like to do a day trip and see how the guide service is (4 - 1/2 weeks new VaCa next month) !
:fish2: :SHOCKED:

RAS


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Vacation next month???? The peak of the muskie bite?
The heart of the night time pig walleye feeding frenzy?
DUUUUDE.............


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*YUP.*


:corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I dont know how I missed this thread, let me just say, Rangers are ok,,,,, well if you are into that bad ass fishing boat thing!
NICE RIG!


----------

